# Radio 19



## Snufkin (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.radio19.co.uk/
I was momentaraly taken aback when tuning into Radio 2 the other day when it appeared they had started playing tracks by Jamaican dancehall sensation Elephant Man, turns out its some community radio project in Barton Hil, anyone else tuning in? Nice to hear young local voices on the airwaves, also some valuable public service announcements "dont av baffs, av showerz!".


----------

